# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم كوندور سوفت ويير(Condor Software) مساعدة :  tfx 708g

## issamfaycel

هل هناك موقع لتحميل الفيرموار الصلي للاجهزة تابلات كوندور

----------

